# Trying to get a villager to move out via TT techniques - am I doing something wrong?



## Team (Aug 9, 2013)

This morning I got Tucker (UGH!) as a villager. Darn streetpass.

So I've been TT'ing forward one day at time for the past couple hours now. 

I introduced myself to him when he was moving in and haven't spoken to him since. In my TT'd town it is currently the 30th of August and he moved in on the 9th.

So far Olaf & Lyman asked to move twice, Chester once, Sprinkle once. Yet it looks like Tucker has no intention of leaving.

The one time I talked to him after introducing myself (I reset after I had a convo with him) he said, "Have you been ignoring me or are you just busy? I have feelings you know."

Am I doing something wrong? We have not spoken for over 20 days and he is showing no signs of leaving.


----------



## Fabs123 (Aug 9, 2013)

for me ignoring them doesnt work at all, that might be it


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 9, 2013)

█⌦♫​Maybe your relationship needs to be a bit higher? Then you can try. Again, talk to him and TT forward. Maybe he'll ask again.​♫⌫█​


----------



## Team (Aug 9, 2013)

Should I engage him more frequent or should I just talk once and continue ignoring him?


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 9, 2013)

█⌦♫​Keep talking to him. If you let him move when he asks, he will probably act all diva and cancel the move, lol. That's what I've seen with my own eyes anyway.​♫⌫█​


----------



## whereiskellie (Aug 9, 2013)

This goes against what most people have been saying but i've gotten two people to move out by obsessively over talking to them.


----------



## Corduroy (Aug 9, 2013)

what i've learned is that you need to talk to any villagers that you liked, and ignore those you want to move _completely._ and you need to talk to your preferred villager every single day, and as i said, not talk to tucker EVER (unless they 'ping' or whatever).

i also have a neat little trick that i use. tucker's birthday is coming up - september 7th, to be exact. go on this list (http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/villager-birthdays/) and give them a gift from his disliked style. tucker will act as though he likes the gift, but he will not actually like it. he will move a week later!

^ this is yet to be 100% confirmed, but with both concepts combined, benjamin _finally_ moved. ^_^


----------



## Team (Aug 9, 2013)

Sounds interesting. I will probably start talking to him a little. Surprising there are no pro-ignore people here since thats what I mostly see lol.

Keep the opinions coming!


----------



## Corduroy (Aug 9, 2013)

Team said:


> Surprising there are no pro-ignore people here since thats what I mostly see lol.



no, no, as a citizen of a town with the _worst villagers everrrr_ i am _fully supportive_ of ignoring villagers to the point where i actually forget that they live in my town. XD


----------



## Team (Aug 9, 2013)

Corduroy said:


> what i've learned is that you need to talk to any villagers that you liked, and ignore those you want to move _completely._ and you need to talk to your preferred villager every single day, and as i said, not talk to tucker EVER (unless they 'ping' or whatever).
> 
> i also have a neat little trick that i use. tucker's birthday is coming up - september 7th, to be exact. go on this list (http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/villager-birthdays/) and give them a gift from his disliked style. tucker will act as though he likes the gift, but he will not actually like it. he will move a week later!
> 
> ^ this is yet to be 100% confirmed, but with both concepts combined, benjamin _finally_ moved. ^_^



That is interesting! Did you ignore Benjamin again after the birthday?


----------



## Corduroy (Aug 9, 2013)

Team said:


> That is interesting! Did you ignore Benjamin again after the birthday?



yep!


----------



## MKInfinite (Aug 10, 2013)

For me, ignoring villagers doesn't really do anything.
I've been trying to make Olivia move but everything I do just doesn't work :1


----------



## Team (Aug 10, 2013)

MKInfinite said:


> For me, ignoring villagers doesn't really do anything.
> I've been trying to make Olivia move but everything I do just doesn't work :1



I am in your boat.

I feel like I can play day by day for the next year and he will not ask to move even once lol.


----------



## Team (Aug 10, 2013)

His birthday is coming in close now in '3 days'. Joey asked to move. He was denied lol.


----------



## Corduroy (Aug 10, 2013)

Team said:


> I am in your boat.
> 
> I feel like I can play day by day for the next year and he will not ask to move even once lol.



dooont
stop
beeeeliiiiiieviiin'~


----------



## Isabella (Aug 10, 2013)

the best way to get them to move out is to talk to them all the time, not ignore them. there is one I want to get to move out (hans) and i'm worried that if I keep talking to him too much i'll get attached ;_;


----------



## Team (Aug 10, 2013)

Corduroy said:


> dooont
> stop
> beeeeliiiiiieviiin'~



Hold on to that FEEEEELLLLLLAYYYAYAYYYYIN!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Isabella said:


> the best way to get them to move out is to talk to them all the time, not ignore them. there is one I want to get to move out (hans) and i'm worried that if I keep talking to him too much i'll get attached ;_;



Hmmm... I'm gonna switch methods up after his birthday. :O


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 10, 2013)

That's odd.
What I do is time travel one day ahead, talk to all my favorites, go again, talk to my favorites again, then go back to the current day and wait for the person who I want to leave ping and ask me to move. 
It's worked for me.


----------



## hijessicarose (Aug 10, 2013)

I think there are techniques out there that definitely encourage moving, but so far I have yet to try a technique that is 100% accurate every time.
Some of it is luck. There are definitely ways to cheat the system but it just takes time.
The closest one I've came across was this : http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?82442-Guide!-Getting-Certain-Villagers-to-Move-Out 
But idk!


----------



## Beanie (Aug 10, 2013)

I usually do consistent two days forward each time but at the moment I am more keen on shops and refurbishing so I've been slowly doing one day and it's a lot slower when there are people you care about in the town. I find it better to befriend them instead of using that "ignore and find a safety villager" method that just got posted last night. Because when you befriend them (talking to them at least once after introduction) I at least know they will ping me if they wanna move, so the day they don't I know they won't move. Basically if you are ONLY getting rid of villagers and not doing much else in game just TT two days forward and run in front of everyone that day and just have a small convo with your favorites. Then TT two days back and rinse and repeat. I know there are a few methods but I've gotten a LOT of villagers out this way and a teensy bit of it is based on luck, and a little bit of it is knowing how to TT. I've never lost a villager I intended on keeping this way but always did when I became impatient.


----------



## hijessicarose (Aug 10, 2013)

Beanie said:


> I usually do consistent two days forward each time but at the moment I am more keen on shops and refurbishing so I've been slowly doing one day and it's a lot slower when there are people you care about in the town. I find it better to befriend them instead of using that "ignore and find a safety villager" method that just got posted last night. Because when you befriend them (talking to them at least once after introduction) I at least know they will ping me if they wanna move, so the day they don't I know they won't move. Basically if you are ONLY getting rid of villagers and not doing much else in game just TT two days forward and run in front of everyone that day and just have a small convo with your favorites. Then TT two days back and rinse and repeat. I know there are a few methods but I've gotten a LOT of villagers out this way and a teensy bit of it is based on luck, and a little bit of it is knowing how to TT. I've never lost a villager I intended on keeping this way but always did when I became impatient.



The downfall to that method is that sometimes villagers will move out unexpectedly. This happened to Fauna, and I checked every single time to make sure she wasn't moving. I even TT'd to make sure she wasn't in a house/store, etc.


----------



## Midgetsc (Aug 10, 2013)

One guide that I read said nobody would move until 4-5 days after you hit 9 villagers.

...But after TTing 4 days, Mint's house vanished.


----------



## Batofara (Aug 10, 2013)

I've noticed that the more you talk to a villager, the more likely they are to move out. The less you talk to them, the less likely they will move out

I think it works that the friendlier you are, the more likely someone is going to approach to you because they're used to talking to you.

I've noticed that the people my sister talk to the most want to leave out a lot, while the people she completely ignores take forever to move out.


----------



## ClefairyKid (Aug 10, 2013)

I've had the same problem!! I just started TTing for the first time on my spare, to get Marina to move to my main game. As I don't care about any of the villagers on there, it shouldn't be a worry if others ask to move instead coz I don't care if I lose them, but for some reason NO villagers asked to move even after I'd gone a month via one day at a time o . o Surely at least one would have asked by now? I'm scared that Marina is now stuck there, as no one moves at all! I talk to her 3 times a day when I check on her, and run in front of the others as I go, and not a thing about moving!


----------



## BitterCoffee (Aug 10, 2013)

Use this guide (http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...in-Villagers-to-Move-Out&highlight=guide+move) It definitley works, got Dotty to move out in a few hours:3


----------



## MKInfinite (Aug 10, 2013)

^I tried that two times this afternoon and it didn't work


----------



## Team (Aug 10, 2013)

BitterCoffee said:


> Use this guide (http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...in-Villagers-to-Move-Out&highlight=guide+move) It definitley works, got Dotty to move out in a few hours:3



How long did it take you about? Me and my girlfriend (we've been switching off) have been going one day at a time for about 10ish hours (sad but true lmao). Almost every villager asked to move except Flurry and Tucker. We safely jumped back almost 2 months and will try the new character method tomorrow.


----------



## PinkWater (Aug 10, 2013)

I can say without a doubt that's wrong. Someone prompted to move a DAY after I got 9 villagers.


----------



## BitterCoffee (Aug 10, 2013)

MKInfinite said:


> ^I tried that two times this afternoon and it didn't work


Oh really?  It worked for me :s Did you make sure you didn't talk to the villager you wanted to move? :3 
First Ren?e wanted to move though, then it was Dotty 



Team said:


> How long did it take you about? Me and my girlfriend (we've been switching off) have been going one day at a time for about 10ish hours (sad but true lmao). Almost every villager asked to move except Flurry and Tucker. We safely jumped back almost 2 months and will try the new character method tomorrow.



Well I got her out in a about 2hrs I think:3 :3 Hahah its not sad xD Well at first Ren?e wanted to leave so someone might try to leave before Tucker will  But just make sure he's outside  Try the new character method tomorrow as it worked for me.


----------



## MKInfinite (Aug 10, 2013)

Yeah, I made sure to only introduce myself to the villager I wanted to move out. Everyone else but Olivia wanted to move.


----------



## BitterCoffee (Aug 10, 2013)

MKInfinite said:


> Yeah, I made sure to only introduce myself to the villager I wanted to move out. Everyone else but Olivia wanted to move.


You have to keep going till the villager that you want to move pings and runs up to you outside:3 Ren?e asked to move on the 7th then on the 9th Dotty came and told me she wanted to move Did you make sure to talk to the villagers you wanted to keep twice? :3 I find talking to them twice everday you TT helps them not to move


----------



## MKInfinite (Aug 10, 2013)

I followed every step of the guide. Just talk one time to the villager you want to kick out, and talk two times to the ones you want to keep. Everyone ping'd but her.


----------



## BitterCoffee (Aug 10, 2013)

MKInfinite said:


> I followed every step of the guide. Just talk one time to the villager you want to kick out, and talk two times to the ones you want to keep. Everyone ping'd but her.


Really? Wow thats weird D: Hmmmm, I'm not sure why it didn't work for you. :s


----------



## Team (Aug 10, 2013)

Attempting the new character method and high friendship method today!


----------



## Team (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm attempting the new character method and so far 2 villagers wanted to move in 5 days but not Tucker.


----------



## Team (Aug 12, 2013)

UPDATE: It is currently November 20th in my game, Tucker moved in August 9th. He has not asked to move out ONCE. Everyone else in town asked about 4+ times. What is going on?!


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 12, 2013)

ZanessaGaily said:


> That's odd.
> What I do is time travel one day ahead, talk to all my favorites, go again, talk to my favorites again, then go back to the current day and wait for the person who I want to leave ping and ask me to move.
> It's worked for me.



This worked for my friend, so if you're having trouble, maybe try this?


----------



## Team (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm going to try that technique once I hit December. xD I can't believe its been this long.

So forward one day, talk.
Go back one day, talk?

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I can get pinged on either day?


----------



## BitterCoffee (Aug 12, 2013)

Team said:


> UPDATE: It is currentlg November 20th in my game, Tucker moved in August 9th. He has not asked to move out ONCE. Everyone else in town asked about 4+ times. What is going on?!



Villagers will only ping if they're walking around outside You may have missed him :c


----------



## Team (Aug 12, 2013)

Villagers will only ping if they're walking around outside You may have missed him :c

I usually look for a ping or if the other villagers tell me if someone is moving. ;-;


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 12, 2013)

Team said:


> I'm going to try that technique once I hit December. xD I can't believe its been this long.
> 
> So forward one day, talk.
> Go back one day, talk?
> ...



Go forward one, then talk, forward again & talk, and back. Someone should ping.


----------



## Team (Aug 12, 2013)

Got it!  Thank you, I'm trying it now!


----------



## Arkay (Oct 12, 2013)

Once I had 2 monkeys in my town (I absolutely HATE monkeys) I pushed both of them into a cage made out of holes and beat them with nets, next day: "Hey Arkay sorry this is sudden but I'M LEAVING"


----------



## Sidewalk (Dec 15, 2013)

if im ignoring that villager, in this case Daisy, when she ping me should i talk to her? Afraid that her ping is just to request something to be done , and i'll break the chain.

Or i'll just wait to hear it from other villagers that she's moving?


----------



## Beary (Dec 15, 2013)

My stratagy in cycling is TT two days forward, immediately save and quit, TT two days back, and talk to everyone, even if they do not ping. In some instances, villagers will not ping, but will move. When a new villager moves in, YOU HAVE TO AT LEAST INTEODUCE YOURSELF. I watched a video about it, and the guy explained about a 'friendship ladder'. A villager has to be at least an acquaintance  before it pings.


----------



## Sidewalk (Dec 15, 2013)

So you don't talk to any villagers when you TT forward 2 days?


----------



## Sidewalk (Dec 15, 2013)

And what about villagers request when you do speak to them? Ignore the request?

I've TT forward one day and Apple ask for hard to catch stringfish.  , I agree but didn't manage to catch it.  

Hopper ask to move and I reject.  So I've TT back to the current date.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 15, 2013)

Yea, befriending works better for me yet one stupid horse refuses to move after quite the months.


----------



## l-lomocide (Aug 25, 2014)

I have ten critters in my town and I can't seem to get a single one to move out... I've TT'd months... 
Day by day, week by week. Nothing... 
My friend has Marshal in boxes and I need SOMEONE OUT.


----------



## Hypno KK (Aug 26, 2014)

Ignoring them doesn't really work, at least in my experience. They're more likely to ping you if you do talk to them. It took me a really long time to get a villager I wanted to get rid of to ping (even using TTing methods) because I didn't talk to her, and she only pinged once I started.


----------

